# Preeclampsia - when to go to doctor?



## subjectverb

I was diagnosed with preeclampsia a week ago. I'm 32 weeks, 4 days. I've been trying to find info online and so far have come up with nothing. When should I call my doctor about my preeclampsia? I've had a headache all day and it has progressively gotten worse. It's not terrible. Now I feel pretty lightheaded. Is this a reason to call my doctor? It's a little past midnight, so I don't want to call unless it's an emergency.

What are the reasons to call your doctor if you already know you have preeclampsia?


----------



## subjectverb

bump :(


----------



## Hope2302

I would have thought all the reasons you mentioned. Try calling ASAP so as to get your blood pressure checked too.


----------



## bumpsmum

with pre-e don't take any risks Hun if your worried call your maternity unit as you are 'high risk' and need your blood pressure checked ASAP are u being treated ie. medication? x


----------



## hopingforit

I'd call your Dr right away to at least get checked out. It is not something to be messed with, especially if you are having symptoms. I started out on a Tuesday with just high bp and by Wednesday night, I was having a headache, dizziness, nausea among other things and my babies were delivered 8 hours later (I had high protein in my urine also which is what made them decide to deliver me). So, it can progress very quickly. Hopefully that is not the case for you but it is definitely best to get checked out just to be sure.


----------



## katy1310

Definitely call now, any signs should be monitored. I'm surprised you're not being watched like a hawk now and monitored every 1-2 days. I got diagnosed with pre eclampsia at 25 weeks and had to see the midwife every day after that. I didn't get any symptoms that I was aware of till 26+6 when I had a horrendous headache unlike any I'd ever had in my life, my fingers were so swollen I couldn't bend them, and I had really disturbed vision. 

Sophie was delivered the next afternoon, 27 weeks exactly. They kept scanning me all the time to make sure she was doing ok and that there was enough blood flow through the cord etc - please push for extra monitoring if you are not getting it xxx


----------



## Agiboma

Please call your DR asap do not take any chances with preeclamsia


----------



## amjon

When I was evaluated I was told to call if I got a headache, so I would definitely call.


----------



## Stelly

Call call call! I developed symptoms in the morning, and delivered my son via emcs 4 hours later (had to be ambulanced to our level 3 NICU hospital an hour away) from severe onset pre-e. It can get gnarly FAST. the only symptoms i had was swelling and my head felt like I had been hanging upside down. If my mom hadn't convinced me to call my OB that day- the doctors told me my son and I wouldnt have made it through the night. (pressure was causing placenta to separate). 

If you have ANY pre-e symptoms, dont hesitate to call ever.


----------

